# NZ compared to USA?



## TML

Hi everyone,

I married my kiwi husband a few years ago and we are currently living in the US.
After meeting so many of his family members (mine stink, hehe) I'm interested in moving to NZ for the benefit of our kids and overall... well sanity!
I have never been to NZ and yes I know its expensive, especially compared to the US. My husband was born and raised- spending most of his life there. Yet he believes we will have a better life here in the US. Saying our children will have more opportunities here- after all its like having dozens of countries to choose from. lol.
I believe it has to do with $$$, not much else. 
My question- to those of you who have the time- perhaps express a bit about what you loved about NZ- compared to the USA. 
I'd hate to think my kids are missing out on something special just because of $$$.
My Husband is a general manager (retail store manager) and I run a home based daycare (which I will try to continue in NZ) If anyone has experience in those fields, and can offer advice/opinions.

Please inform me of anything that pops in your mind! I'd like an outsiders opinion =)~

Thank you!


----------



## topcat83

TML said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I married my kiwi husband a few years ago and we are currently living in the US.
> After meeting so many of his family members (mine stink, hehe) I'm interested in moving to NZ for the benefit of our kids and overall... well sanity!
> I have never been to NZ and yes I know its expensive, especially compared to the US. My husband was born and raised- spending most of his life there. Yet he believes we will have a better life here in the US. Saying our children will have more opportunities here- after all its like having dozens of countries to choose from. lol.
> I believe it has to do with $$$, not much else.
> My question- to those of you who have the time- perhaps express a bit about what you loved about NZ- compared to the USA.
> I'd hate to think my kids are missing out on something special just because of $$$.
> My Husband is a general manager (retail store manager) and I run a home based daycare (which I will try to continue in NZ) If anyone has experience in those fields, and can offer advice/opinions.
> 
> Please inform me of anything that pops in your mind! I'd like an outsiders opinion =)~
> 
> Thank you!


Hi there - welcome to the Forum.

From what I've seen from other US posts, NZ will be very different to living in a large (or even medium-sized) US town. Plus, there won't be the choice of commodities like white goods or pre-packaged food in the supermarkets. 

What it does have is scenery in abundance, and (generally) a very laid-back lifestyle.

I'd try and persuade hubby to come over for a longish holiday, so you can see what it's like. It does seem to be Americans that generally have the biggest problem settling in because it can be quite different.


----------



## RachaelK

I agree - your best bet would be to go over for a long holiday and try to stay with his family, rather than a hotel or other accommodation. I did that with my kiwi partner and it was awesome. It was day to day living and getting to know people. We took a one week tour around the south island but the rest of the month was spent doing 'normal' daily things (cooking, cleaning, grocery shopping, errands, checking out stores and availability) and though it lacked excitement, that suited me just fine. We're in Oz now, but I wouldn't mind living there. I can see where it would be a bit too laid back for some though. It would give you a chance to see how kids are raised and what's available for opportunity there too.


----------



## McMurdo Clan

topcat83 said:


> Hi there - welcome to the Forum.
> 
> From what I've seen from other US posts, NZ will be very different to living in a large (or even medium-sized) US town........It does seem to be Americans that generally have the biggest problem settling in because it can be quite different.


So do you think it'll be hard for my family that lives out in the **** outside several tiny towns?(population of most of them < 100) LOL. I quite enjoy my solitude.

--Chelsea McMurdo--


----------



## Vanessa89

Been to both the Countries, I prefer NZ over USA especially if you are a 'nature lover' but if you are into Business and 'stuff like that'..there'e no place like USA.


----------



## saltybroad

TML said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I married my kiwi husband a few years ago and we are currently living in the US.
> After meeting so many of his family members (mine stink, hehe) I'm interested in moving to NZ for the benefit of our kids and overall... well sanity!
> I have never been to NZ and yes I know its expensive, especially compared to the US. My husband was born and raised- spending most of his life there. Yet he believes we will have a better life here in the US. Saying our children will have more opportunities here- after all its like having dozens of countries to choose from. lol.
> I believe it has to do with $$$, not much else.
> My question- to those of you who have the time- perhaps express a bit about what you loved about NZ- compared to the USA.
> I'd hate to think my kids are missing out on something special just because of $$$.
> My Husband is a general manager (retail store manager) and I run a home based daycare (which I will try to continue in NZ) If anyone has experience in those fields, and can offer advice/opinions.
> 
> Please inform me of anything that pops in your mind! I'd like an outsiders opinion =)~
> 
> Thank you!



We are Americans, have recently arrived (August) in NZ. All in all, we love it. The few things that you should be aware of are:

Yes, it's expensive. Don't expect to get rich, salaries are generally lower and the cost of living higher. That said, we have found that we are actually doing better financially despite having a lower income, due to the fact that you don't need to spend money on things that are considered "necessities" in the US - like medical insurance. 

What we love: The people are friendly and helpful. Things are simpler in many ways - you go to the post shop to register your car, no DMV to stand in line at for hours! 
There is subsidised childcare and early childhood education - and it's of good quality - much different than pre-school or daycare in the US. In my experience in the US, any program worth sending your kids to was too expensive for most people to afford. With all the sports, clubs and activities, and lack of commercialism, NZ is a great place for kids.
The medical care is fine (as far as I have seen, we are generally healthy...it may be harder if you have chronic issues) and inexpensive - I pay about the same for a doctor visit as what my co-pay was in the US - and of course that co-pay was due to paying hundreds of dollars a month in premiums.
The country is beautiful and there's no better place for close and accessible hiking and camping, as well as assorted other adventures. There are scenic reserves everywhere.

What we don't like: 
The lack of internet shopping. Forget Amazon and super-saver shipping...those days are gone.
NZ on the whole could stand to be a little more environmentally aware - but of course America isn't much better. It pains me though to see how little is recycled - NZ is so beautiful (and small!) I hate to think of landfills in a place like this.


So: if you can make do with less stuff, and are looking for more time and a relaxed outdoor lifestyle, come on over!!


----------



## topcat83

saltybroad said:


> We are Americans, have recently arrived (August) in NZ. All in all, we love it. The few things that you should be aware of are:
> 
> Yes, it's expensive. Don't expect to get rich, salaries are generally lower and the cost of living higher. That said, we have found that we are actually doing better financially despite having a lower income, due to the fact that you don't need to spend money on things that are considered "necessities" in the US - like medical insurance.
> 
> What we love: The people are friendly and helpful. Things are simpler in many ways - you go to the post shop to register your car, no DMV to stand in line at for hours!
> There is subsidised childcare and early childhood education - and it's of good quality - much different than pre-school or daycare in the US. In my experience in the US, any program worth sending your kids to was too expensive for most people to afford. With all the sports, clubs and activities, and lack of commercialism, NZ is a great place for kids.
> The medical care is fine (as far as I have seen, we are generally healthy...it may be harder if you have chronic issues) and inexpensive - I pay about the same for a doctor visit as what my co-pay was in the US - and of course that co-pay was due to paying hundreds of dollars a month in premiums.
> The country is beautiful and there's no better place for close and accessible hiking and camping, as well as assorted other adventures. There are scenic reserves everywhere.
> 
> What we don't like:
> The lack of internet shopping. Forget Amazon and super-saver shipping...those days are gone.
> NZ on the whole could stand to be a little more environmentally aware - but of course America isn't much better. It pains me though to see how little is recycled - NZ is so beautiful (and small!) I hate to think of landfills in a place like this.
> 
> 
> So: if you can make do with less stuff, and are looking for more time and a relaxed outdoor lifestyle, come on over!!


Great post - and I agree with your comments. We still use Amazon - and what really annoys me is we could use electrical things from the UK because we have the same power supply over here - but they won't allow you to buy them. We fortunately still have contacts who - when we need to from necessity - will take delivery and forward them on to us.


----------



## tcscivic12

McMurdo Clan said:


> So do you think it'll be hard for my family that lives out in the **** outside several tiny towns?(population of most of them < 100) LOL. I quite enjoy my solitude.
> 
> --Chelsea McMurdo--


I don't think you would have a problem at all. There are places in NZ that are small if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## saltybroad

McMurdo Clan said:


> So do you think it'll be hard for my family that lives out in the **** outside several tiny towns?(population of most of them < 100) LOL. I quite enjoy my solitude.
> 
> --Chelsea McMurdo--



No worries - if it's ***-**** you're looking for, NZ is the place for you!!


----------



## saltybroad

topcat83 said:


> Great post - and I agree with your comments. We still use Amazon - and what really annoys me is we could use electrical things from the UK because we have the same power supply over here - but they won't allow you to buy them. We fortunately still have contacts who - when we need to from necessity - will take delivery and forward them on to us.


Thanks Topcat - I'll go over to lounge to ask you all the details about Amazon and how you are not losing your shirt on shipping!!


----------

